

Ask HN: Ready to work at Google. Already in Silicon Valley. Where do I start? - citizenkeys

I'm ready to commit to a job at Google.  I already live near Mountain View.  However, I don't know what job I'd take at Google.  I'd honestly rather Google just hire me and then assign me a job.  I'd also like some sort of tour of Google to get acquainted with the place.  I have no clue what the orientation/onboarding process is at Google.<p>Where do I start this process?  Anybody want to invite me inside the campus?
======
wcarss
This is an interesting thought, but it doesn't seem like the best way to go
about this. If it were phrased more like, "what's the best way to get Google's
attention", then it would have some noticeable utility to someone other than
yourself, and be worth discussing on a community-based site.

As a real answer to your question, you should probably find the email of a
recruiter for the region and contact them. Do you have friends who work at
Google? Get them to send a message to a recruiter recommending you. After
that, with a lot of luck (because we've all discussed the problems with
Google's hiring process) and determination, you'll end up with a job.

------
AngeloAnolin
I think it is quite difficult that Google would simply hire you and assign you
a job because in that essence, it simply takes out your motivation by not
letting you be able to choose on which project(s) which you should be able to
contribute significantly.

Perhaps the best way I can think of is to work/hack/do something to get
noticed on a Google product which you are very interested into. The quality of
your work afterwards would speak out whether Google would be _interested_
enough to speak with you on the possibilities of working for them.

Good luck.

------
tudorizer
Be crazy. Just go at their front door saying:

"Hey, googlerz! Hit me up with a job. I already SQL-injected my CV in your
main AdWords database. Come on, I won't be a xoogler, cross my heart!"

* Disclaimer: Concepts are language should be taken as a pamflet.

